# English



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

If you are:-

Egyptian, your second language is English
German, your second language is English
Italian, your second language is English
Russian, your second language is English
Chinese, your second language is English
Scottish, your second language is English
Irish your second language is English

I'm English and my second language is English:clap2::clap2::clap2:

funny that these all end in SH, EngliSH, ScottiSH, IriSH, and WelSH :eyebrows: 
wonder why :confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

cos Ish is easy to say?


----------

